
Ask HN: Who wants to get their Chores done On-demand for $10 and in 30 minutes? - anoopmunshi
Hey I was wondering, we as humans are lazy about doing our chores. Rather we would be much happier if someone could come to our homes on-demand and do our chores for us like Laundry, Home cleaning and Meal Prep&#x2F;cooking. A uber for chores service? Do you think, You will buy such a service if it ought to be offered to you immediately right-away?
======
onion2k
I'd laugh at anyone who paid for that. Paying someone to do chores means
you're not ready to be an adult yet.

~~~
iamben
Really? At the right price I'd gladly outsource this. I can either a) make it
pay for itself by working instead, or b) make it pay for itself doing anything
other than working or chores.

